# Looking for sidewalk crew for howell area



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

We are looking for a 4-5 man sidewalk crew in howell includes calcium. It's a seasonal contract.


----------



## adam5557 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey send me an email with more details on the contract i may be able to help you out [email protected]


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

yeah same here

[email protected]

\


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Sharper, I have a resi client off Hunter near Hyne that asked me about snowplowing. I sub to a large company doing commercials so I had to decline. You do that sort of work?


----------



## adam5557 (Feb 27, 2005)

Havnt heard from you yet, do you still need help with the sidewalk cew in howell?thanks .adam. send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

*Sidewalk crew*

Hey, are you still in need of a sidewalk crew. Let me know. We may be able to help you out.


----------



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

*Waiting*

We are waiting to get the signed contract on this site it's @ grand river and latson in howell should have everything by the end of this week.


----------



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

*Hey turf*

We don't do residential we mostly do the big commercial stuff and large condo projects.


----------

